# HD Channels



## captgadget (Sep 7, 2010)

Reading through a few of the discussions here it appears Dish has fewer channels than Directv? Is this right? Can anyone point me to a list of Dish's HD channels so I can see if the Dish HD channels are the same one's I watch on Dircetv?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

While I'm sure someone can give you a list, I wouldn't go by pure channel numbers. Sure, one may have more than the other in raw numbers, but that doesn't really mean anything if they are channels you don't watch. Whichever has the most channels that you are interested in should take precedence, though frequency also comes into play.

I really wouldn't miss it if my provider didn't carry MTV in HD, or any number of other channels. You could say if the two are comparable cost, that one that has a higher HD count gives more value, but does it really add value if it's a channel no one in the household cares about?


----------



## captgadget (Sep 7, 2010)

That's exactly what I'm trying to figure out - what are the HD channels on Dish.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

captgadget,

I will provide you our channel guide listing of what we have; http://www.mydish.com/downloads/channel-lineup/dish-channel-guide.pdf.

Thanks


----------



## captgadget (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you exactly what I was looking for. I didn't see EWTN or am I overlooking it?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

captgadget said:


> Thank you exactly what I was looking for. I didn't see EWTN or am I overlooking it?


Eternal Word Television Network is listed under the "General Channels" heading at the lower right of page 2.

It is NOT offered in HD (I'm pretty sure it isn't available in HD).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

http://jameslong.name/hdcount.html - HD Channel Lists for both satellite 
http://jameslong.name/dishhd.html - Channel list for DISH (some channels omitted)


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

it appears that Direct has now added Fusion & Ovation in HD........2 more channels that Dish carrries only in SD


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

bnewt said:


> it appears that Direct has now added Fusion & Ovation in HD........2 more channels that Dish carrries only in SD


DirecTV just got upgrades of Reelz (added by DISH in 2012) and Ovation to HD.
Fusion and Longhorn are in test on DirecTV (not yet available - even in SD).


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

Does Dish lack the capacity to add more HD channels?


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I don't understand what you mean? Who said DISH can't and doesn't add HD channels? First, they just did over the last few months. Second, until very recently and for quite a long time they had some of the channels Direct TV is now adding in HD like Reelz. There are very few left to get in HD that broadcast in HD. When some of their contracts are up likely they will be in HD.

As someone else posted, who cares how many each has, it's what you generally watch that matters what is in HD. Ovation is one of the least watched channels on Cable. DISH knows virtually no one is going get DISH or will leave DISH based on that channel being in HD, as an example.
While bandwidth is somewhat limited for both providers they will have most all channels in HD at some point.


----------

